# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  She Has No Head: Laughter as a Comic Book Gateway Drug

## CBR News

Kelly Thompson spotlights five comic book series she came to love due to their sense of humor, from "Nextwave" to "Astonishing X-Men."


_Full article here._

----------

